# One of the Most Richly Endowed Nations on Earth But Then They Discovered Socialism



## Weatherman2020

Socialism always ends the same way.  The newbies always say "they just did it wrong", but it ends the same way, over and over.

Venezuelans are storming supermarkets and attacking trucks as food supplies dwindle.


----------



## Moonglow

Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...


Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.


----------



## Moonglow

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
Click to expand...

Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
Click to expand...

Don't forget the United States


----------



## Weatherman2020

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
Click to expand...

OH gee, socialist too.


----------



## bripat9643

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...


No capitalist country has ever experienced famine.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the United States
Click to expand...

Uh . . .no.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the United States
Click to expand...

The Cubs World Series famine is not the topic.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
Click to expand...

Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
Click to expand...

You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
Click to expand...

You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
Click to expand...

Where's your link?
You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.  
But it's people are starving because of socialism.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
Click to expand...

Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.

http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf

There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
Click to expand...

My link is on post #1, dufus.

Starvation only occur in socialist based nations, deal with the fact.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link is on post #1, dufus.
> 
> Starvation only occur in socialist based nations, deal with the fact.
Click to expand...

Your link doesn't name a single person dying from starvation in Venezuela.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link is on post #1, dufus.
> 
> Starvation only occur in socialist based nations, deal with the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link doesn't name a single person dying from starvation in Venezuela.
Click to expand...

You're stuck on stupid.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link is on post #1, dufus.
> 
> Starvation only occur in socialist based nations, deal with the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link doesn't name a single person dying from starvation in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck on stupid.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, maybe you'll beat me next time.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link is on post #1, dufus.
> 
> Starvation only occur in socialist based nations, deal with the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link doesn't name a single person dying from starvation in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, maybe you'll beat me next time.
Click to expand...

Your self mutilation is very entertaining. 
Only a moron like you could side with the Venezuelan economy.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> My link is on post #1, dufus.
> 
> Starvation only occur in socialist based nations, deal with the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link doesn't name a single person dying from starvation in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, maybe you'll beat me next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your self mutilation is very entertaining.
> Only a moron like you could side with the Venezuelan economy.
Click to expand...

Not once in this thread did I side with the Venezuelan economy.  You are making things up again.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My link is on post #1, dufus.
> 
> Starvation only occur in socialist based nations, deal with the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Your link doesn't name a single person dying from starvation in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're stuck on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, maybe you'll beat me next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your self mutilation is very entertaining.
> Only a moron like you could side with the Venezuelan economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not once in this thread did I side with the Venezuelan economy.  You are making things up again.
Click to expand...

You're just here siding with the OP.

Yet more self mutilation.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link doesn't name a single person dying from starvation in Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> You're stuck on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, maybe you'll beat me next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your self mutilation is very entertaining.
> Only a moron like you could side with the Venezuelan economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not once in this thread did I side with the Venezuelan economy.  You are making things up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just here siding with the OP.
> 
> Yet more self mutilation.
Click to expand...

Just helping disprove your dramatic, attention-whoring comment: "Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century."

If no one points out when you're being stupid, you'll never learn.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're stuck on stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, maybe you'll beat me next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your self mutilation is very entertaining.
> Only a moron like you could side with the Venezuelan economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not once in this thread did I side with the Venezuelan economy.  You are making things up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just here siding with the OP.
> 
> Yet more self mutilation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just helping disprove your dramatic, attention-whoring comment: "Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century."
> 
> If no one points out when you're being stupid, you'll never learn.
Click to expand...

  Your self mutilation is getting out of hand.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, it has never ever happened to any other countries under any other types or forms of government..Humans all through time have never had famines until socialism came walking along...
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Standing in a soup line is not famine.  When you see people who look like skeletons, that's famine.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  No one has had "starvation" printed on his death certificate unless he got lost in the wilderness during the winter.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one nation with the natural resources of Venezuela that experienced famine in the past century.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in a soup line is not famine.  When you see people who look like skeletons, that's famine.
Click to expand...

Oh then there's no famine in Venezuela.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  No one has had "starvation" printed on his death certificate unless he got lost in the wilderness during the winter.
Click to expand...

Note that I typed "of malnutrition" and try again.  Weatherman's the fool talking about starvation.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
Click to expand...


Your article is about Pellagra, not starvation.  The former is the result of a vitamin deficiency.  It occurred before they even knew what vitamins were.    It wasn't caused by not having access to a sufficient number of calories to maintain your body weight.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in a soup line is not famine.  When you see people who look like skeletons, that's famine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh then there's no famine in Venezuela.
Click to expand...


Not yet, but their will be if the government doesn't roll back its socialist policies.  People obviously aren't getting enough to eat.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  No one has had "starvation" printed on his death certificate unless he got lost in the wilderness during the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note that I typed "of malnutrition" and try again.  Weatherman's the fool talking about starvation.
Click to expand...


We are discussing starvation, not bad diets.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your article is about Pellagra, not starvation.  The former is the result of a vitamin deficiency.  It occurred before they even knew what vitamins were.    It wasn't caused by not having access to a sufficient number of calories to maintain your body weight.
Click to expand...

I was referring to malnutrition, and only added starvation to try to preserve what little grasp Weatherman still had on the conversation.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  No one has had "starvation" printed on his death certificate unless he got lost in the wilderness during the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note that I typed "of malnutrition" and try again.  Weatherman's the fool talking about starvation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are discussing starvation, not bad diets.
Click to expand...

Why are we discussing starvation then when we both agree that none has occurred?


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, Germany, SE Europe...Turkey...North Korea, there are more, shall I continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
Click to expand...

They starved to death of malnutrition? That statement is so idiotic that even you can see what's wrong with it.


----------



## Weatherman2020

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your article is about Pellagra, not starvation.  The former is the result of a vitamin deficiency.  It occurred before they even knew what vitamins were.    It wasn't caused by not having access to a sufficient number of calories to maintain your body weight.
Click to expand...

Shitforbrains old stool needs to deflect the thread away from the epic failure of socialism.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standing in a soup line is not famine.  When you see people who look like skeletons, that's famine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh then there's no famine in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not yet, but their will be if the government doesn't roll back its socialist policies.  People obviously aren't getting enough to eat.
Click to expand...

Like in the U.S. during the depression.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They starved to death of malnutrition? That statement is so idiotic that even you can see what's wrong with it.
Click to expand...

You said it not me.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your article is about Pellagra, not starvation.  The former is the result of a vitamin deficiency.  It occurred before they even knew what vitamins were.    It wasn't caused by not having access to a sufficient number of calories to maintain your body weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to malnutrition, and only added starvation to try to preserve what little grasp Weatherman still had on the conversation.
Click to expand...


This thread is about starvation. You're trying to change the subject to malnutrition.  Go start another thread if you want to talk about that.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They starved to death of malnutrition? That statement is so idiotic that even you can see what's wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it not me.
Click to expand...


Wrong, asshole.  You did.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your article is about Pellagra, not starvation.  The former is the result of a vitamin deficiency.  It occurred before they even knew what vitamins were.    It wasn't caused by not having access to a sufficient number of calories to maintain your body weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to malnutrition, and only added starvation to try to preserve what little grasp Weatherman still had on the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about starvation. You're trying to change the subject to malnutrition.  Go start another thread if you want to talk about that.
Click to expand...

About what starvation?  No starvation is going on!


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They starved to death of malnutrition? That statement is so idiotic that even you can see what's wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole.  You did.
Click to expand...

Nope nowhere did I say anybody starved to death because of malnutrition.  You got confused and apparently ignored post #29 and 33.


----------



## depotoo

Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..





TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh . . .no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOldSchool

depotoo said:


> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?


----------



## depotoo

Who is your candidate?





TheOldSchool said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?
Click to expand...


Lets simplify it for you, Old Stool.  Why have the people of Venezuela stormed the grocery stores?


----------



## TheOldSchool

depotoo said:


> Who is your candidate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Gary Johnson


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets simplify it for you, Old Stool.  Why have the people of Venezuela stormed the grocery stores?
Click to expand...

Because communism is not sustainable.


----------



## Weatherman2020

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets simplify it for you, Old Stool.  Why have the people of Venezuela stormed the grocery stores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because communism is not sustainable.
Click to expand...

From the CIA Factbook:
In July 2008, CHAVEZ implemented by decree a number of laws that further consolidate and centralize authority over the economy through his plan for "21st Century Socialism."


----------



## TheOldSchool

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets simplify it for you, Old Stool.  Why have the people of Venezuela stormed the grocery stores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because communism is not sustainable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the CIA Factbook:
> In July 2008, CHAVEZ implemented by decree a number of laws that further consolidate and centralize authority over the economy through his plan for "21st Century Socialism."
Click to expand...

Yep and that can never work.


----------



## depotoo

Well, that surely surprises me, and I'll bet many others here.





TheOldSchool said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your candidate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lefties love making up shit to protect the failures of socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gary Johnson
Click to expand...


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your link?
> You don't because you pulled your statistic out of your ass.
> Venezuela should be prospering with all of it's natural resources.
> But it's people are starving because of socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll ignore that you don't have a link of your own that shows evidence that people have starved to death in Venezuela.  As for deaths in the U.S. due to malnutrition and starvation, putting it all together would take a while.  Instead I'll post just one example of a malnutrition and starvation disease that killed 10's of thousands:  look up Pellagra.
> 
> http://www.jmcgowan.com/pellagra.pdf
> 
> There's a ton of other information about how many have died of malnutrition and starvation in the U.S., but I don't feel like putting it together.  Your dramatic proclamation has been blown out of the water, so maybe you can be reasonable from now on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your article is about Pellagra, not starvation.  The former is the result of a vitamin deficiency.  It occurred before they even knew what vitamins were.    It wasn't caused by not having access to a sufficient number of calories to maintain your body weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to malnutrition, and only added starvation to try to preserve what little grasp Weatherman still had on the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about starvation. You're trying to change the subject to malnutrition.  Go start another thread if you want to talk about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About what starvation?  No starvation is going on!
Click to expand...


They aren't starving yet, but they are definitely not getting enough to eat.  If this continues for a few more weeks, then people are going to start dying.


----------



## TheOldSchool

depotoo said:


> Well, that surely surprises me, and I'll bet many others here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your candidate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you joined them, since socialism seems so great to you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You righties love making dramatic proclamations and ignoring anything that disagrees with them.  That is why conservative talk radio is so popular and why Fox News is the #1 news media network, and still gets away with saying it's not part of the so-called "mainstream" media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another rube making up something that I never said.  Is that all you clowns can do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gary Johnson
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Why?  Just because I call the rubes out when they get hysterical?


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They starved to death of malnutrition? That statement is so idiotic that even you can see what's wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole.  You did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope nowhere did I say anybody starved to death because of malnutrition.  You got confused and apparently ignored post #29 and 33.
Click to expand...


Of course you did.  Allow me to quote:

*Weatherman2020*:  How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?

*You*: Thousands upon thousands. Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands upon thousands.  Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> They starved to death of malnutrition? That statement is so idiotic that even you can see what's wrong with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole.  You did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope nowhere did I say anybody starved to death because of malnutrition.  You got confused and apparently ignored post #29 and 33.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you did.  Allow me to quote:
> 
> *Weatherman2020*:  How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> *You*: Thousands upon thousands. Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
Click to expand...

Of malnutrition.  Do you see it there?  Right in the fucking middle of what I wrote?  Where you can't possibly miss it?


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They starved to death of malnutrition? That statement is so idiotic that even you can see what's wrong with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You said it not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, asshole.  You did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope nowhere did I say anybody starved to death because of malnutrition.  You got confused and apparently ignored post #29 and 33.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you did.  Allow me to quote:
> 
> *Weatherman2020*:  How many Americans have starved to death in the past century, Einstein?
> 
> *You*: Thousands upon thousands. Of malnutrition like in Venezuela, though to a much greater extent than Venezuela has seen so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of malnutrition.  Do you see it there?  Right in the fucking middle of what I wrote?  Where you can't possibly miss it?
Click to expand...


I'm not going to argue this point because it should be obvious to anyone with a single digit I.Q. what was meant by this exchange.


----------

